# Hemaguno..when should I take it...?



## bresa63 (May 21, 2007)

Hi, 44 male, have recently lost some weight through diet and exercise, still have a few pounds to go but, want to start working on lean more so than just wieght loss.  Hemaguno has been recommend for my age and fact I am looking for lean not necessarilly mass.  Bottle only says take 1 to 2 daily...however, should I take this morning, afternoon, night, bedtime, with meals, before workout, after workout not sure.  Also will be implementing a protien supplement drink after workouts now too. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## NordicNacho (May 21, 2007)

Its a prohormone not a fatburner so make sure you read up before you start taking them.  Maybe you should return them.  Who recomended them to you?


----------



## NordicNacho (May 21, 2007)

its the same stuff as this  

cut n paste


Epitiostanol 
2a,3a-epithio17a methyl-17b-hydroxy-5a-androstane
2a,3a-epithio-17a-methyl-5a-androstan-17b-ol


What is the ratio Anabolic/Androgenic ?

1100% as anabolic and 91% as androgenic as plain methyl-test. (Vida)


I am under 21 years, Can I use Havoc/Epistane ?

No, you are too young. It is a steroid. You could mess up your endocrine system for life. 

I heard that Havoc/Epistane could get rid of my gynos ?

Please stop searching solutions on a message board for your gynos and see a doctor. This is a steroid, dont use that to clear gynos. I repeat see your doctor.

Does Havoc and Epistane are the same thing ?

Yes

So which one should I get ?

You should buy it from : 

1) The company you trust the most.
2) The company with the better customer service
3) The company who brought it to the market
4) The company that sell it at the best price

I made my choice but it isn???t my job to tell you which one to choose here.

Does Havoc/Epistane is liver toxic ?

Yes, it is. Be careful when you are using any 17aa Methyl PS.

Does Havoc/Epistane require a PCT?

Like every androgens, YES, it needs a PCT ( See below to know what you need for it)

What are the possible side effects from ? Thanks Krzna for this one  

Quote:
Originally Posted by Krzna  

Prostrate Pain: Common symptoms of prostate problems are frequent or difficult urination, dribbling when urinating, erection difficulty, and pain in that general area. Either a rise in estrogen or DHT levels from increased testosterone, etc., probably causes this. If you have ongoing prostate issues, it' s best not to use prohormones.
Herbal treatments: 
Saw Palmetto Extract - Usual dosage is 320mg , precycled for 2 weeks prior to cycle
Beta sisterol or plant phytosterols - 300mg several times daily 
Flax seed oil - anywhere from 5-20 tblspoons daily 

Prescription Treatments: 
Proscar/Propecia ??? Prop is great to keep on hand if hair loss is a side, I will deal with this next.
Hair Loss: 
This is another famous side that is experienced by people using ph???s. Here are a few products I would strongly recommend.
Spironolactone 5% ( on cycle)
spiro and nizoral and azeliac acid.
I would highly recommend Fina and Propecia in the mix if you have hair shedding problems. If you do have Androgenic alopecia, and a genetic balding pattern, I would highly advise you not to risk this compound.
Acne: One of the most common sides of using androgens and supposedly the most dreaded. Here is why, Androgen production stimulates sebaceous glands and cause them to enlarge.. The androgen-stimulated sebaceous glands produce more sebum. Sebum is a natural oil that makes the skin soft and waterproof. The oily sebum accumulates in the follicle as it moves up the hair shaft where it mixes with normal skin bacteria (Propionibacterium Acnes) and dead follicular skin cells. The dead cells normally get pushed to the surface where they are expelled. The more sebum is produced the greater the chances of clogged follicles that potentially result in pimples.

How to combat it :
High doses of Pantothenic Acid (Vitamin B5) are highly effective at reducing oil production in the sebaceous glands (the glands responsible for the skin???s oiliness). It is generally recommended that the you preload with 5-10 grams of Pantothenic Acid per day for one week, followed by a maintenance intake of 2-3 grams per day until cessation of the cycle. In addition, cleansing the skin with salicylic acid and/or benzoyl peroxide (found in many over the counter acne treatments) is quite helpful for acne prevention.

*Testicular atrophy a.k.a my balls are shrinking :Yes, this is a common side effect of using any prohormone. However this is nothing to worry about. Under normal circumstances, you will get back to your normal size after the PCT. I am not a great fan of ATD, hence my thoughts lean to the safer old school clomid therapy.
Incase of extreme cases the following can be tried.
Day 1 Clomid @ 300mg
Week 5 Clomid @ 100mg
Week 5/6 Clomid @ 50mg

To the best of my knowledge this has cured most cases of testicular atrophy.

*Puffy nipples, soreness aka gyno
Most people are paranoid about gyno. Any number of AI products including Ultrahotter are available in the market today. So are prescription drugs such as Cytadren and Arimidex. Too much Cytadren or especially Adex will prevent gyno and probably a little water bloat, but it will also cut into your muscle gains by virtue of a less robust GH burst activity and lower subsequent IGF-1 levels.Some androgens increase muscle satellite cells sensitivity to fibroblast growth factor and IGF-1. IGF-1 is critical to get maximum anabolic activity from androgens. This means that androgens that increase GH production (i.e. those that aromatize to some degree) will most likely give you the greatest and most rapid gains in muscle mass.

*Nose Bleeds and Elevated Blood pressure.
PP being androgenic may increase blood pressure via a number of pathways. Though this condition may be more severe for some than it will be for others, those concerned may find Hawthorn Berry Extract of aid???300mgs-500mgs should do the trick. However, Hawthorne Berry does take 2 full weeks to kick in. Hence preloading is highly recommended. If one encounters a situation where in an immediate remedy is called for, then Celery Seed Extract at a high dosage can be used.
CoQ10 is also a very important support supplement to this cycle. CoQ10 is a fat-soluble nutrient found throughout the body, and is a vital player in the production of ATP. Exogenous CoQ10 may help to stabilize blood pressure due to its positive effects on the heart???s pumping ability, to name but one of its benefits. Typically, 30mgs 2-3 times per day are required to elicit a response.



What is the dosage for a good cycle ?

For newbies :
Week 1 : 10 mg
Week 2 : 20 mg
Week 3 : 20 mg
Week 4 : 30 mg

For people who already used PH/PS in the past :
Week 1 : 30 mg
Week 2 : 30 mg
Week 3 : 30 mg
Week 4 : 30 mg

Pulse cycle : I personally don???t recommend it but Dr.D does so I will put it here

Quote:
Originally Posted by Phat Daddy  
Well epi actually stimulates LH initially because of it's anti-e activity (or at least doesn't suppress it based on studies of it's free alcohol) so if you pulse which simply means dosing EOD or 2on/2off depending on how you work out, that allows for 3-4 doses/wk without shutdown. I think to be absolutely safe and get maximum bounce-back in test levels, dose only 3x/wk and never on consecutive days, and you can reap the benefits of some extra anabolism, test production, anti-gyno effects, etc. without needing any cycle support like liver supps or PCT meds later. I use to do this with dirty compounds like dbol and methyltest as a kid, so there's no reason it shouldn't work extra well with something like Epi! There are more suggestions I've posed in regard to this on the Epi forum at IBE and lots of guys are choosing this option for their Epi use so check out the forum there for more detailed protocols and info. People are logging right now with nothing but great feedback so far. 

Quote:
Originally Posted by Phat Daddy 
Dosing something to intentionally avoid long term sides, such as HTPA suppression and liver damage. With pulsing, the serious, long term side effects of chronic oral treatment are avoided and short term side effect, like acne and mineral retention, are milder that usual. This allows for higher dosages to be used. Basically, if you dosed on an ED basis you would get 100% effect, 100% short term sides and 100% long term sides. If you dose EOD on a pulse protocol, you still get about 60% effect, 75% short term sides but only about 40% of the long term sides. That's not a bad trade off and very economical on the body and the wallet too! Of course if you would have gained 10lbs this means you will only gain 6lbs pulsing, but it also means you can do this for 2 or 3 times longer than a normal cycle. That equals about 2 months of worry free dosing, so the net effect is a gain of about 12lbs instead of 10lbs over twice the time frame with less sides and a milder PCT requirement if even needed at all. It's a great long term strategy and good for newer users looking to run fast, clean, cycles for 1 month with no PCT needed later. That's how I perfected it. There are two basic approaches to do it: EOD or 2on/2off depending on your workout schedule. Doses can be high (30-40mg) but take them close together preferably before 6pm (1 dose pre and 1 dose post-w/o instead of spread out like normal) or doses can be lower (10-20mg) if you want to stretch it to 2 or 3 months instead of just 1. Dose at least 3 times per week but not more than 4. 

For advanced users different cycles are possible but I will not elaborate on it because you already know what you are doing.

Can I add any PH/ PS to my cycle ?

No, Havoc/Epistane is already strong enough alone. If you want to add something absolutely consider this :

Avoid all 17 aa methyl PS like superdrol, M1T, Halodrol, DMT???

Check for 4ad (The real one) (600-900 mg oral) or DHEA (100-200 mg)

Here is a comment from Dr.D about the use of DHEA :

Quote:
Originally Posted by Phat Daddy  
Yeah, it's a solid approach. The only issue I can see is possible excess androgeny. 200mg DHEA/day is amazingly androgenic to me. It makes my skin break out more that 600mg of TE/wk would. Epi has a fairly potent androgenic effect too so stacking the two would boost gains but may cause acne or mild headaches or that sort of thing. Or maybe not, it would be a worth a try and you could adjust the doses of each if you developed sides.


----------



## bresa63 (May 23, 2007)

*Hemaguno*

Nordic,

I thought I was confused but, now I really confused... #1 I know its not a fatburner if I gave that impression did not mean too.  I looking to get a little more out of my workouts, get leaner muscle, little more stamina, but, not gain a ton of weight, getting older and not really looking for mass for bodybuilding. #2gym rep recommended but, he is not a trainer, everything I have read sounds like this is a good option but, just wanting some advice for use (maybe I should just as the trainer at gym I just stumbled onto this site and thought I would see what all is recommended by other as well).  #3 I have not idea why your second post labeled #3 in this thread is on here..very confusing none of this has to do with me Gyno etc....

Thanx


----------



## NordicNacho (May 23, 2007)

has the compound that is in the 3rd post


Per Tablet: 2a,3a-epithio-17a-methyletioallocholanol 0.0125g (12.5mg)


https://www.tiptopsupplements.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=SpectraForceResearchHEMAGUNO

it can cause gyno if you don't run a pc and most people use it to bulk not to get cut up.  The guy who told you to take it is a idiot.

don't believe me just google it see what you find


----------



## MCx2 (May 23, 2007)

bresa63 said:


> Nordic,
> 
> I thought I was confused but, now I really confused... #1 I know its not a fatburner if I gave that impression did not mean too.  I looking to get a little more out of my workouts, get leaner muscle, little more stamina, but, not gain a ton of weight, getting older and not really looking for mass for bodybuilding. #2gym rep recommended but, he is not a trainer, everything I have read sounds like this is a good option but, just wanting some advice for use (maybe I should just as the trainer at gym I just stumbled onto this site and thought I would see what all is recommended by other as well).  #3 I have not idea why your second post labeled #3 in this thread is on here..very confusing none of this has to do with me Gyno etc....
> 
> Thanx



What he is saying is Hemaguno is basically an oral steroid and should be treated as such.


----------

